# Pediatrics Electives in USA



## drddpatil (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi friends,I have finished my final MBBS from a Govt medical college in India.I am in the process of preparing for my USMLE steps while doing my internship.To my knowledge,I have one more year to do my Electives and will be eligible only for observerships after that.Can anyone please direct me how should i go around things for the same?Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

After graduating med school you're only eligible for observerships in the US. To do an elective you need to still be a medical student.


----------



## drddpatil (Feb 25, 2010)

actually,i'm still an intern.I'l graduate after one more year.. So officially i'm yet to graduate. Would that make me eligible for an elective? Can u pl give me the list of a few colleges which entertain Indian Students in this context?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You'll need a letter from your school that says you're a student, not an intern, and only then will you be eligible for an elective.

Many hospitals associated with universities in the US will accept international students for electives. You can find out by visiting their websites.


----------

